# AquaClear 20 on sale at Ken's Fish through Amazon



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheapest is $25.99

LOOK ON THE RIGHT SIDE of the page and pick the one from "Ken's Fish, free shipping" Its the best deal 







Yep - the same Ken's Fish you are familiar with http://www.kensfish.com, but he sells some product on Amazon as well. No free shipping on his main site!


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

same price at foster and smith, but no free shipping


----------

